# Outcomes Field Review



## amolson1325 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know there are a lot of threads for Outcomes Remote Coders...I haven't seen much for Field Reviewers? Does anyone do this for them? They are looking in my area and I'm curious on the feed back for that position. Anyone??


----------

